# Wine



## bob13

Hello,

I would like to translate this sentence :
"I taste every wine I drink, be  it a cheap glugger or a Bordeaux first growth."

Thank you !


----------



## Nico5992

Je dirais "je goûte/savoure/déguste tous les vins que je bois, que ce soit de la piquette bon marché ou du Bordeaux millésimé."


----------



## Jabote

Nico5992 said:
			
		

> Je dirais "je goûte/savoure/déguste tous les vins que je bois, que ce soit de la piquette bon marché ou du Bordeaux millésimé."


 
Sorry to disagree Nico, "first growth" does NOT mean millésimé. The correct equivalent is premier cru. It is not the same thing !


----------



## RobInAustin

Jabote said:
			
		

> Sorry to disagree Nico, "first growth" does NOT mean millésimé. The correct equivalent is premier cru. It is not the same thing !


Absolutely. premier cru is the correct term for first growth Bordeaux


----------



## Cath.S.

Vous avez raison, ô doctes oenologues - mais personnellement, j'aurais accepté la traduction de Nico parce que la phrase signifie essentiellement : 
"je déguste tous les vins, du plus dégueulasse au meilleur!" 
Traduisons des idées, pas des mots, comme disait un de mes vieux profs de traduction!


----------



## Nico5992

egueule said:
			
		

> Vous avez raison, ô doctes oenologues - mais personnellement, j'aurais accepté la traduction de Nico parce que la phrase signifie essentiellement :
> "je déguste tous les vins, du plus dégueulasse au meilleur!"
> Traduisons des idées, pas des mots, comme disait un de mes vieux profs de traduction!


Merci egueule, tu es bien magnanime


----------



## Jabote

egueule said:
			
		

> Vous avez raison, ô doctes oenologues - mais personnellement, j'aurais accepté la traduction de Nico parce que la phrase signifie essentiellement :
> "je déguste tous les vins, du plus dégueulasse au meilleur!"
> Traduisons des idées, pas des mots, comme disait un de mes vieux profs de traduction!


 
Oui mais traduction n'est pas interprétation à tout crin, quand même ! Si le terme existe en français (qui est tout de même le pays du vin par excellence !)avec la même notion de qualité qu'en anglais, pourquoi ne pas l'employer ? Un vin premier cru n'est pas nécessairement millésimé, mais si c'est un premier cru ce n'est déjà pas n'importe quoi !


----------



## Cath.S.

> traduction n'est pas interprétation à tout crin, quand même !


Il n'y a pas qu'un type de traduction, Jabote. Certains traducteurs font quasiment un travail de réécriture, il n'y a pas de règle générale, c'est la réalité de la traduction. Comme toujours, cela dépend du contexte. 
P.S. Je te promets que je ne cherche pas à te contrarier!


----------



## Jabote

De plus, si l'auteur avait voulu dire millésimé il aurait dit vintage. Je suis 100% d'accord avec toi (et avec ton ancien prof !) quant à la nécessité de traduire les idées plus que les mots, mais quand un mot a son exact équivalent dans l'autre langue, il me semble que ce n'est pas la peine de chercher midi à quatorze heures...


----------



## Jabote

egueule said:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas qu'un type de traduction, Jabote. Certains traducteurs font quasiment un travail de réécriture, il n'y a pas de règle générale, c'est la réalité de la traduction. Comme toujours, cela dépend du contexte.
> P.S. Je te promets que je ne cherche pas à te contrarier!


 
Je ne le prends certes pas comme une volonté de ta part de me contrarier, mais je te garantis que premier cru et millésimé ne sont pas synonymes du tout, même s'il est vrai que les premiers crus sont souvent millésimés ! Va juste chez Nicolas t'acheter du vin, rien qu'au prix tu verras qu'il y a une différence ! Alors interpréter je veux bien, mais changer le sens non.


----------



## timpeac

bob13 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I would like to translate this sentence :
> "I taste every wine I drink, be it a cheap glugger or a Bordeaux first growth."
> 
> Thank you !


 
Who wrote this anyhow? I presume it was a native English speaker? Personally I have never heard the phrase "first growth" and when I read it I assumed it was talking about something more like beaujolais nouveau!! (until I read it for a second time, of course, and the context makes it clear that "first growth" is meant to be a good thing, as no doubt many pubescent teenagers will attest).

Personally (and for those English speakers I know) we would speak of "premier cru" and if someone gave me a bottle of Champagne, and I saw it was premier cru, I would be very pleased. If they told me it was "first growth" I would wonder if it needed a shave....


----------



## Jabote

timpeac said:
			
		

> "first growth" is meant to be a good thing, as no doubt many pubescent teenagers will attest).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally (and for those English speakers I know) we would speak of "premier cru" and if someone gave me a bottle of Champagne, and I saw it was premier cru, I would be very pleased. If they told me it was "first growth" I would wonder if it needed a shave....


 
rofl !


----------



## Douglas

egueule said:
			
		

> Vous avez raison, ô doctes oenologues - mais personnellement, j'aurais accepté la traduction de Nico parce que la phrase signifie essentiellement :
> "je déguste tous les vins, du plus dégueulasse au meilleur!"
> Traduisons des idées, pas des mots, comme disait un de mes vieux profs de traduction!


 

Could we also say " la première récolte" instead of "premier cru"?


----------



## Cath.S.

Jabote said:
			
		

> Je ne le prends certes pas comme une volonté de ta part de me contrarier, mais je te garantis que premier cru et millésimé ne sont pas synonymes du tout, même s'il est vrai que les premiers crus sont souvent millésimés ! Va juste chez Nicolas t'acheter du vin, rien qu'au prix tu verras qu'il y a une différence ! Alors interpréter je veux bien, mais changer le sens non.


Je n'ai jamais dit qu'ils étaient synonymes, simplement qu'ils étaient frères en ce que l'auteur de la phrase scinde le monde du vin de manière manichéenne : à votre gauche le mauvais vin, à votre droite le bon.
C'est tout ce que je voulais dire.


----------



## Jabote

No, the official term is premier cru. Besides première récolte is not the same thing as premier cru. You can have a première récolte of a premier cru.


----------



## Jabote

egueule said:
			
		

> Je n'ai jamais dit qu'ils étaient synonymes, simplement qu'ils étaient frères en ce que l'auteur de la phrase scinde le monde du vin de manière manichéenne : à votre gauche le mauvais vin, à votre droite le bon.
> C'est tout ce que je voulais dire.


 
Ch'us pas vexée egueule ! Pis toi non plus j'espère ?! Mais TOUCHE PAS À MON VIN !


----------



## Cath.S.

C'est bon, ch'te l'laisse, ton sacré pinard!


----------



## Jabote

egueule said:
			
		

> C'est bon, dh'te l'laisse, ton sacré pinard!


 
HEY LÀ !!! J'AI PAS DIT PINARD, j'ai dit VIN !!! Ne confondons pas bordure et trottoir, torchon et serviette, ni trou du cul et pain tendre !!!


----------



## zinc

timpeac said:
			
		

> Who wrote this anyhow? I presume it was a native English speaker? Personally I have never heard the phrase "first growth" and when I read it I assumed it was talking about something more like beaujolais nouveau!! (until I read it for a second time, of course, and the context makes it clear that "first growth" is meant to be a good thing, as no doubt many pubescent teenagers will attest).
> 
> Personally (and for those English speakers I know) we would speak of "premier cru" and if someone gave me a bottle of Champagne, and I saw it was premier cru, I would be very pleased. If they told me it was "first growth" I would wonder if it needed a shave....


 Hi Tim, I'm not sure I agree with you here. I hear "first growth" more and more often, even if "premier cru" might be a more elegant expression. It's very common among Australian and South African wine producers. And they rate at which their product is appearing on our shelves, I suspect "first growth" may soon eclipse "premier cru."


----------



## Cath.S.

Zinc, did you know that your name does not only mean "plane" in French slang, but that it also means "bar"?


----------



## Jabote

egueule said:
			
		

> Zinc, did you know that your name does not only mean "plane" in French slang, but that it also means "bar"?


 
Funny, this is exactly what I was thinking about ! Zinc participating in a conversation about wine... He should know !!! (No offense here zinc, just kidding !)


----------



## timpeac

zinc said:
			
		

> Hi Tim, I'm not sure I agree with you here. I hear "first growth" more and more often, even if "premier cru" might be a more elegant expression. It's very common among Australian and South African wine producers. And they rate at which their product is appearing on our shelves, I suspect "first growth" may soon eclipse "premier cru."


 
OK, fair enough - I´m not quite sure how you can disagree since I was just giving my personal opinion and experience, but I get your point.

I can well believe that "first growth" is said - although I hadn't ever noticed to be honest. I'm thinking that if I've bought a bottle of new country wine in the past and it said "first growth" I've just read past it, or worse assumed as I said earlier that it meant young wine!!

Anyway, you live and learn so I'll know in future to savour a "first growth" wine, rather than putting it in my chilli con carne!


----------



## Cath.S.

Tim - what do I hear? You actually put _wine_ in chili con carne!?


----------



## Jabote

timpeac said:
			
		

> OK, fair enough - I´m not quite sure how you can disagree since I was just giving my personal opinion and experience, but I get your point.
> 
> I can well believe that "first growth" is said - although I hadn't ever noticed to be honest. I'm thinking that if I've bought a bottle of new country wine in the past and it said "first growth" I've just read past it, or worse assumed as I said earlier that it meant young wine!!
> 
> Anyway, you live and learn so I'll know in future to savour a "first growth" wine, rather than putting it in my chilli con carne!


No chance timpeac... a "new country wine" will never be a premier cru... This name is not given to a wine just like that...


----------



## Nico5992

Jabote said:
			
		

> No chance timpeac... a "new country wine" will never be a premier cru... This name is not given to a wine just like that...


Ma chère Jabote, tu risques de créer un débat houleux... 
Bien que je sois d'accord avec toi, je n'aurais jamais osé émettre une telle opinion sur un forum aussi cosmopolite...


----------



## RobInAustin

I'm a wine dealer here in the US. First Growth and Premiere Cru are used interchangeably, and both would clearly imply a wine of the finest quality, most particularly when used to describe Bordeaux.
Now, I live in TEXAS and Texas INVENTED chile con carne and I stand to INSIST that wine MUST NEVER go into chile con carne! SACRILEGE. One does not even drink wine with chile. BEER very cold is the pairing of choice with chile!


----------



## Jabote

Nico5992 said:
			
		

> Ma chère Jabote, tu risques de créer un débat houleux...
> Bien que je sois d'accord avec toi, je n'aurais jamais osé émettre une telle opinion sur un forum aussi cosmopolite...


 
??????????????????

Je ne vois pas en quoi je risque de créer un débat houleux en énonçant une vérité, que le forum soit ou non cosmopolite ! "Premier cru" est une appellation officielle qui n'est pas donnée à tous les vins, seuls ceux présentant une certaine qualité et répondant à certains critères la reçoivent. Et à l'intérieur des premiers crus il y a aussi une classification: premier grand cru classé, deuxième grand cru classé... Ce n'est pas une question d'opinion personnelle, c'est une question d'appellation officielle...


----------



## timpeac

Well, I seem to have disgusted, insulted and outraged a healthy range of people - so I certainly feel that I have achieved my goals for the day and can go to my bed with a warm sense of a job well done.

Anyway, I haven't got time to talk to you lot, I'm off to buy some first growth Champagne...(light the fuse, throw the bomb and wait for the reaction....... )


----------



## Nico5992

Jabote said:
			
		

> ??????????????????
> 
> Je ne vois pas en quoi je risque de créer un débat houleux en énonçant une vérité, que le forum soit ou non cosmopolite ! "Premier cru" est une appellation officielle qui n'est pas donnée à tous les vins, seuls ceux présentant une certaine qualité et répondant à certains critères la reçoivent. Et à l'intérieur des premiers crus il y a aussi une classification: premier grand cru classé, deuxième grand cru classé... Ce n'est pas une question d'opinion personnelle, c'est une question d'appellation officielle...


Encore quelque chose que j'ignorais...
Cela signifie-t-il qu'un vin qui n'est pas français ne pourra jamais être qualifié de "premier cru"?
Et si oui, qu'en est-il de "first growth"?


----------



## Jabote

timpeac said:
			
		

> Well, I seem to have disgusted, insulted and outraged a healthy range of people - so I certainly feel that I have achieved my goals for the day and can go to my bed with a warm sense of a job well done.
> 
> Anyway, I haven't got time to talk to you lot, I'm off to buy some first growth Champagne...(light the fuse, throw the bomb and wait for the reaction....... )


 
Timpeac you are #1 to make me laugh ! Thanks ! I love your sense of humour ! Your post just make me burst out with laughter in the office !


----------



## Jabote

Nico5992 said:
			
		

> Cela signifie-t-il qu'un vin qui n'est pas français ne pourra jamais être qualifié de "premier cru"?


 
Là tu m'en demandes trop. RobinAustin serait manifestement plus apte à te répondre que moi, moi je ne connais bien les appellations que des vins français (pas par chauvinisme, mais tout simplement par méconnaissance des autres vins... encore que les vins du Niagara je commence à m'y mettre !).


----------



## RobInAustin

On n'a pas des designations comme "premiere cru" ou "first growth" pour les vins Americaine.


----------



## Jabote

RobInAustin said:
			
		

> On n'a pas des designations comme "premiere cru" ou "first growth" pour les vins Americaine.


 
I did not think American wines did, but I was not sure at all. So I've learned something today too. Thanks Robin !


----------



## RobInAustin

De Rien,
Cheers,
Rob (in Austin)


----------



## Jabote

RobInAustin said:
			
		

> De Rien,
> Cheers,
> Rob (in Austin)


 
HA HA !!! OK then, thanks Rob.... In Austin !


----------



## zinc

egueule said:
			
		

> Zinc, did you know that your name does not only mean "plane" in French slang, but that it also means "bar"?


 En effet, je le savais, même si je n'ai pas souvent l'occasion de l'employer. Mon zinc du coin, c'est plutôt ce forum. Je m'y pointe tous les soirs chercher une solution à tous les problèmes de la traduction le temps de me jeter deux ou trois verres de premier cru (californien ou australien et, des fois, francais!).


----------



## RODGER

Evidemment j'arrive après la bataille, mais il me semble que c'est tout simplement qu'il y a des choses qui existent dans certains pays, qui n'existent pas dans d'autres et qu'il ny à rien à faire. Quand j'étais aux Etats-Unis au supermarché om me proposait deux types de fromage, jaune ou rouge. Par contre, il y avait une fultitude de jus de fruits que je n'avais jamais vus. En angleterre, il y a le cheddar normal et le cheddar "farmhouse", tandis qu'en france il y le cantal doux le cantal vieux et le cantal entre deux par exemple. C'est comme Coluche avec sa carte " et il n'y avait pas une seule rue qui correspondait !" Donc pour les premiers crus ne les cherchez pas trop en Chine je veux dire et qu'est-ce que j'en sais, peut-être !

Rodger


----------



## tchev

Il me semble bien que les classifications francaises de crus n'ont de valeur qu'en France. Il y a d'ailleurs plusieurs classifications selon les régions. Techniquement, un premier cru bordeaux et un premier cru bourgogne n'ont rien à voir puisqu'ils ne font pas référence à la même classification. Et il n'y a pas de premier cru Languedoc car il n'y a pas de telle classification officielle en Languedoc.

D'ailleurs, il n'est pas impossible que n'importe quel cru Languedoc s'arroge le droit de s'appeler premier cru si il en a envie. Et pour la même raison, je ne vois pas pourquoi un vin californien ne s'appellerais pas premier cru, puisque ce n'est ni un bordeaux ni un bourgogne.

Tous ce ceci est à vérifier, mais globalement c'est un peu le bazarre quand même. Ce qui est sûr, c'est qu'un premier cru bordeaux ou un premier cru bourgogne... c'est bien bon !! 

Quant à la question de départ, je suis d'accord avec ceux qui disent que "premier cru" et "millésimé" ça n'a rien à voir... et je suis d'accord avec ceux qui  disent que les deux vont bien pour garder l'idée de séparer un bon vin d'un mauvais (bien qu'un vin millésimé n'ai aucune garantie de qualité, d'ailleurs).


----------



## RobInAustin

tchev said:
			
		

> Il me semble bien que les classifications francaises de crus n'ont de valeur qu'en France. Il y a d'ailleurs plusieurs classifications selon les régions. Techniquement, un premier cru bordeaux et un premier cru bourgogne n'ont rien à voir puisqu'ils ne font pas référence à la même classification. Et il n'y a pas de premier cru Languedoc car il n'y a pas de telle classification officielle en Languedoc.
> 
> D'ailleurs, il n'est pas impossible que n'importe quel cru Languedoc s'arroge le droit de s'appeler premier cru si il en a envie. Et pour la même raison, je ne vois pas pourquoi un vin californien ne s'appellerais pas premier cru, puisque ce n'est ni un bordeaux ni un bourgogne.


In the US, at least, the classifications of Premiere and Grand Cru, for Bordeaux and Burgundy, and the other AOC's mean quite a lot to those of us in the wine business and to oenophiles across the nation. They clearly denote wines of the best quality.  California wines may not legally be called "premeire cru" or "grand cru", as this would be a deceptive practice to make the wines appear to be of better quality, even though the US Federal or California State regulations do not provide for any sort of classification like the AOC in France.


----------



## tchev

I'm afraid I was a bit unclear... it does mean a lot! But there is not one single official classification that is applied to all wines.

A wine without that can kind of label can be as good as a "grand cru". A "premier cru bordeaux" is supposed to be better than a "second cru bordeaux", but not necessarily better than a Côtes-du-Rhone which is not labeled "grand cru" at all. And a "premier cru bourgogne" is not necessarily b etter than a "second cru bordeaux".

And where Premier and Grand Cru is strictly about taste, AOC is more about how the wine is made (location of the vineyard, terroir, and methods and rules for the vinification).

edit: AOC wines are supposed to have a certain level of quality but non-AOC wines can be much better than some AOCs.


----------



## RobInAustin

tchev said:
			
		

> I'm afraid I was a bit unclear... it does mean a lot! But there is not one single official classification that is applied to all wines.
> 
> A wine without that can kind of label can be as good as a "grand cru". A "premier cru bordeaux" is supposed to be better than a "second cru bordeaux", but not necessarily better than a Côtes-du-Rhone which is not labeled "grand cru" at all. And a "premier cru bourgogne" is not necessarily b etter than a "second cru bordeaux".
> 
> And where Premier and Grand Cru is strictly about taste, AOC is more about how the wine is made (location of the vineyard, terroir, and methods and rules for the vinification).


Actually, the AOC also determines Premier and Grand Cru. These designation are NOT really about taste at all, but the specific vineyards are themselves designated Premiere, Grand Cru, or Village appellations.  One can have for example a Premiere Cru Chassagne Montrachet from one vineyard which is not as good tasting as the Premeire Cru Chassagne Montrachet vineyeard just next to it.  In fact, some specific Clos in the Grand Cru or Premiere Cru appellations are divided among as many as ten producers and some will make better wine than others from the exact same clos, and yet all are designated "Grand Cru". "
For example. In Chassagne Montrachet, "Morgeot" is Premier Cru classé. Leflaive, Jadot, Pillot and others all make wine from Morgeot.  Some are much better in quality than others in taste, yet all may call the wine Premiere Cru.


----------



## Nico5992

By the way, Rob, it's "premier cru" without final "e", ("cru" is masculine).


----------



## RobInAustin

Nico, merci. I actually "do" know that, but am multitasking across several windows!


----------



## Cath.S.

RobInAustin said:
			
		

> Nico, merci. I actually "do" know that, but am multitasking across several windows!


Don't we all do that?


----------



## pen

Anyway, you live and learn so I'll know in future to savour a "first growth" wine, rather than putting it in my chilli con carne![/QUOTE]

TIMPEAC!

How do you make your  chili con carne?that sounds good!!  

pen


----------



## RobInAustin

A basic Texas chile con carne recipe, from former First Lady Ladybird Johnson wife of President Lyndon Johnson. This is a good, basic Texas style recipe and note NO WINE used.
4 pounds coarsely ground beef (chili-grind) 
1 large chopped onion 
2 cloves garlic, minced 
1 teaspoon dried oregano 
1 teaspoon ground cumin 
6 teaspoons chili powder 
2 (16-ounce) cans tomatoes 
Salt to taste 
2 cups hot water

In a large frying pan, brown meat with onion and garlic until meat is lightly browned; transfer ingredients to a large kettle.

Add oregano, cumin, chili powder, tomatoes, salt, and hot water. Bring just to a boil; lower heat and simmer, covered, for approximately 1 hour. Remove from heat. Skim off grease and serve.


----------



## RODGER

RobinAustin, quelle érudition ! Merci !

 Rodger


----------

